# Utilisateurs d'iPad : où stockez vous vos documents ? Et possibilité USB ?



## Vinkingir (8 Août 2017)

Bonjour à toutes & à tous !

J'envisage prochainement d'acquérir un iPad Pro 12,9" mais je ne suis pas un utilisateur d'iPad (je n'en ai jamais eu).

Je voulais savoir : pour tous vos documents Word et autres où les stockez vous ? Et deuxième question : est-il possible grâce à un adaptateur de transférer des documents créés sur l'iPad sur une clé USB et inversement, c'est à dire transférer des documents d'une clé USB vers l'iPad ?

Je vous remercie par avance,

Vikingir.


----------



## pouppinou (8 Août 2017)

Les moteurs de recherches sont très performant :






Ce que j'aime bien c'est que je répond à des questions que je n'aurai même pas osé me poser 
Merci pour ta question @Vinkingir

EDIT :





PS : Sinon tu sauvegardes normalement tout ton contenu et plus sur ton DD de ton ordinateur via iTunes ou d'autres logiciels moins sectaires.


----------



## Vinkingir (8 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## guymauve (8 Août 2017)

Perso mes documents sont dans iCloud.  C'est facile à gérer. 

Le plus compliqué pour moi est d'utiliser correctement Numbers et Pages sur iOS quand on est habitué aux versions OSX.


----------



## lineakd (10 Août 2017)

@Vinkingir, dans l'iPad, une clé usb/lightning, cloud et nas.


----------



## USB09 (10 Août 2017)

Tout se gère d'office par l'iPad , tout est dans iCloud. 
L'archivage se fait pour moi sur DD.


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2017)

Dans le cloud pour moi. iCloud, Dropbox et Amazon drive pour ne pas mettre tous mes œufs dans le même panier et avoir plusieurs sauvegardes.


----------

